# Want to see an Ariel Atom in person?



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

I've posted the route and schedule for my cross-country trip in the Atom to my website at http://www.atomacrossamerica.org/Trip/. There will be lots of opportunities for California 'festers to see the car, and I'll also be hitting lots of interesting places on my way back to New York. Don't know what an Atom is? Click here.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Congratulations in advance Terry!:thumbup: I hope the weather spirits smile on you.I'll be waiting breathlessly for your updates.Luggage in a duffel bag on passenger seat? Have a ton of fun !!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

That's so cool. :thumbup: So, what do you do when it rains? :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

machmeter said:


> So, what do you do when it rains? :eeps: :eeps:


Get wet!


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I've seen a couple on Angeles Crest Highway in the LA area. They are more impressive in person than in the pictures! I love the frame's weld quality on the two I drooled over (one had the K20 motor!).


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Your not coming anywhere close to MI!


----------



## exmercedesowner (Mar 3, 2006)

I love the video on the website -- it looks like so much fun to drive.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I might have to be "sick" on Aug 30-31.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Crud, I'd really like to see you drive through So. Cal., but I'm going to be in Europe next week! Have fun on your "Atomic" adventure!

--J.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Get wet!


:rofl: :rofl:

Congratulations Terry! :thumbup:

It looks like it's going to be a lot of fun. Keep us updated and be safe!


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Congratulations Terry! :thumbup:
> 
> It looks like it's going to be a lot of fun. Keep us updated and be safe!


Here's the car:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

That is just absolutely awesome! You rock, Terry! :thumbup: 


.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Patrick said:


> That is just absolutely awesome! You rock, Terry! :thumbup:


Totally agree! Terry, there isn't a car guy on earth who doesn't envy you! What a trip! Please keep your 'fest friends updated now and again. I sure hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

LMC said:


> Please keep your 'fest friends updated now and again.


For the SoCal contingent, I'll be in Huntington Beach from the afternoon of the 10th to the early morning of the 12th (then to Crystal Cove and on to Death Valley). I'll be visiting with a few of the local denizens - if you're not "in the know" with the schedule, give a holler on the hotline at 551-580-0100 and leave a message with a callback number and I'll tell you where to meet me.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Two words: you suck 

(just kidding; there are few cars that would make me sell my classic MG. The Atom is one of them, a Caterham is a close second.)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Terry, how much time are you going to stop at Tail of the Dragon and/or Blowing Rock? I might drive up there to meet you and check out the Atom.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

What would your car be classified as in the Autocross racing events? Would your car be the fastest in it's class? Where I race, my 6er is in the same category as a Subaru WRX Sti, so obviously, I'm like the slowest car in my class.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

SmoothCruise said:


> What would your car be classified as in the Autocross racing events? Would your car be the fastest in it's class? Where I race, my 6er is in the same category as a Subaru WRX Sti, so obviously, I'm like the slowest car in my class.


Interesting question. At the moment I suspect it would be at the discretion of the sponsoring group / organizers, since there aren't enough of them yet. Once NASA classifies them, most groups will probably go along with whatever classification that is.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> Terry, how much time are you going to stop at Tail of the Dragon and/or Blowing Rock? I might drive up there to meet you and check out the Atom.


Probably not much beyond arriving at a motel in the early evening and then moving on around 11 AM or so. If you want to meet up, drop me a note closer to the date (to make sure the schedule still holds).


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Probably not much beyond arriving at a motel in the early evening and then moving on around 11 AM or so. If you want to meet up, drop me a note closer to the date (to make sure the schedule still holds).


Will do. I'll call you if I can get the time off work.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

World's highest Atom (14,260 feet):










More at http://www.atomacrossamerica.org


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Great trip Terry, hope you have a lot of fun...:thumbup: 
I was driving on the 101 Eastbound a couple of months ago and I passed a Ariel Atom, looks very cool... We were racing a bit but I kept in the back of my mind that he could out-run me any moment...


----------



## sporttuned (Jul 3, 2006)

Terry,

I love the photos on your blog and will make it a daily check to see your progress. There was a recent test of an Atom vs a Ferrari and Porsche, that Atom smoked both at Infineon Raceway.

Here is a video showing the race:
http://www.sporttuned.com/watch.php?v_id=604

Not as funny as the video on the atom's homepage but a good idea of what the car can do.

*Edit: Actually this is not the same, it is the Atom's chassis with an electric engine.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> Will do. I'll call you if I can get the time off work.


I'm in Sweetwater, TN tonight.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Last chance for you DC / MD / VA folks - I'll be driving from Staunton, VA to Lewes, DE Sunday, arriving in Lewes Sunday evening and departing Tuesday afternoon. If you want to see the car, give me a call on the hotline at 551-580-0100.


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Hope you have a good one mate!


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

here's top gear's review on it..... wow....


----------

